
Rethinking how we interview in Microsoft’s Developer Division - thunderbong
http://blog.usejournal.com/rethinking-how-we-interview-in-microsofts-developer-division-8f404cfd075a
======
ryanong
I feel like these have been standard practices in most of the startups I have
worked with over the past 10 years. It is interesting to see that this isn’t
the norm already.

~~~
Analemma_
Former MSFTie here: I was doing FTE interviews in the OSD/Bing org about four
years ago and the “puzzle questions” were long gone even then. So either this
post is somewhat belated or this particular PM division is a bit behind. It’s
a big company and individual orgs/teams have a lot of leeway in how they hire,
rather than a company-wide diktat, so either is possible.

